

Gilmour: Framework for Writing Micro Services2 - meson10

Gilmour is a framework for writing micro-services that exchange data over non-http transports. Currently the supported backend is Redis PubSub. Redis pubsub channels are used like &quot;routes&quot;. Gilmour started off simply as a non-http alternative to Sinatra, but has grown into a feature rich microservices communication library and framework.<p>Gilmour provides a clear abstraction over underlying sub-pub Redis broker and supports request-response, as well as signal-slot pattern of communication.<p>Gilmour also provide Unix like Composition, AndAnd and Batch execution.<p>Gilmour is available at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gilmour-libs&#x2F;gilmour
======
meson10
Gilmour is available at: [https://github.com/gilmour-
libs/gilmour](https://github.com/gilmour-libs/gilmour)

